# Terminator 2 3D (4K) - Aug 29th



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi folks,

Just a heads up for all Terminator Fans.

For one night only, there will be a special screening of Terminator 2 in 4k 3D at various cinemas on August 29th (Judgement Day).

From what i have seen, there will only be one screening on that date!

https://www.theterminatorfans.com/terminator-2-3d/

Vue, Cineworld and Odeon seem to be showing it as are empire and other smaller chains.

Cant wait!!!

Get amongst it!!

Rich


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Other than the IMAX I find 3D films underwhelming.

It'll be interesting to see how much they can upscale the picture quality. 

I might pop along if I can.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Think i'll miss this as rather than drive down a127 to Basildon I can just watch it on my projector.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I learned recently that James Cameron has pitched in and agreed to do a 'new' Terminator film? Is it all BS?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Believe he has agreed to it. Is there a list of what cinemas are showing it? Cineworld is showing October...


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Im away on holiday with the family in Wales when this is released. And I've just broke the news to the wife that a few days ago I booked myself a seat at the nearest cinema which is 40mins away from where we are staying.

Im looking forward to this very much, its probably my favourite film. I remember when it was first released back in 1991 whilst I was living in London. Nobody in the office wanted to see it, so I went on my own! Thought it was an amazing film. And I shall be going on my own again to watch it in 3D.

Oh, and I've preordered T2 3D on blu ray


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Best sequel ever
Way ahead of its time


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Best sequel ever
> Way ahead of its time


Totally agree. I actually watched T2 with my mum probably before I should have done but what an excellent movie. Even the T1000 special effects look pretty good.

I've got tickets booked to see it tonight, didn't realise it was 4k I just thought it was 3D. Going to be good. :thumb:


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Went to watch this last night after waiting an age for the 29th to come round!

They did a spot on job on the 4K and an even better job with the 3D.
I had assumed only certain scenes would be 3D but it turns out the whole film has been re-done in 3D!!

The 3D adds so much to the film - looked amazing. 

If you recall the scene where Arnie does a huge leap on his bike into the flood canal chasing after John and the T1000 - you will have noticed that its clearly a stunt double doing the stunt. In this new version, they fix that and all is well again! :thumb:

9/10 popcorns from me!

Rich


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I went to see it also while on holiday in Wales. I thought it was utterly brilliant. So much so that I've booked to see it again back at home as extra dates have been released. It was amazing to see T2 on the big screen again.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

With certain cinemas releasing a few further dates, I went to see it yet again on Saturday night. I loved it just as much as the first and second time.

Ive also got my 3D Bluray on preorder. I guess yo could say I'm a bit of a fan :thumb:


----------



## Emancipator (Nov 28, 2018)

My favorite episode from all of the series so far 

Do you know that the plot for the sequel was the original plot of the 1st movie?


----------



## mr2nut123 (Feb 10, 2019)

I actually went to see this too. I'm not a fan of 3D nonsense but when I heard about this, I had to book it! Seeing one of my favourite films in the cinema had to be done as I was too young when it came out. The 3D transformed the film, it was absolutely epic!


----------

